# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Leopard Gecko's Intelligence

## COOCOpUcHoo

What is the limit on a leopard gecko's knowledge. I know that they can be tamed, but are they still instinct driven lizards, i am currently typing this next i my gecko and she came up to me and watched me type this when I started, this tells me they have a sense d curiosity. Also, when i move or walk by her terrarium se often looks towards me. Sometimes when I go and sit next to her enclosure she will come out. Right now she is out and about and watching me type, usually when she doesn't know I'm in the room, she is under one of her hides. I know that not all small lizards are based on instinct, because there have been tests on green anoles that show otherwise. You can google them if you like. So do leopard geckos learn, or are they just instinct driven?

----------


## Daniel

I do believe all reptiles are instinct driven but this does not mean that they can't learn. Learning is an instinct in most animals.

----------


## Monza geckos

as far as intelligence goes they are purely driven by instinct for hunting and living conditions but they can learn smells and textures and can be taught to do very simple tasks as crawling on your hand when put in the enclosure by constant hand feeding but no other intelligence as far as i know

----------


## grubgobbler

mine is smarter than most reptiles that ive known. she will stare at me when she is hungry, or when she wants to be misted before shedding.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

Another thing. What is there hunting strategy? I know they use their sight, but do they use scent as well? I ran a few tests by dropping in some legs if crickets. After a few minutes the gecko came out if his or her hide and picked up some of the legs. It didn't even lunge at them, it just picked them up. So now i know I can use zoo medal leopard gecko food.

----------


## Monza geckos

We'll they lose most hunting instincts in captivity unfortunately as they know they don't need to as they have us. But they use sight and smell by licking the insect.(they can get away with licking the insect as they play dead in predators eyes)

----------


## grubgobbler

yeah, mine found a cricket that had crawled up a log and was not moving. and she never climbs...

----------

